# Rums



## Nely

A friend gifted me a bottle of Santa Teresa Venezuelan rum. It was fastastic, very smooth, very smoky with some very complex notes. I dare say that this rum beat my Havana Club Añejo, it just goes down smoother. Does anybody else here have an interest in rums? Seems like rums are getting a little more attention these days and the industry is aiming at more refined, upscale rums. Can these luxury rums steal the spotlight from the single malts and blended scotch whiskeys? Only time can tell.


----------



## MiamiE

ive never had any rum, how do you all drink it? well ive had rum and coke at the bar.


----------



## BigVito

I'll choose rum over scotch :al but Im different. I need to stop reading the reviews here. Im gonna be broke efore tomorrow.


----------



## Nely

MiamiE said:


> ive never had any rum, how do you all drink it? well ive had rum and coke at the bar.


It depends Erick, you can mix rum and coke, rum and mineral water, rum and ginger ale is really good, a really fine rum is a shame to mix it with coke, I'll rather sip it with a cube of ice or two, you can drink it in shots or as we cubans call it "a palos"


----------



## MiamiE

i like it "a palos". dont let my last name confuse you Nelson. im 90% Cubano 10% Aleman.


----------



## Nely

MiamiE said:


> i like it "a palos". dont let my last name confuse you Nelson. im 90% Cubano 10% Aleman.


I'm actually surprised that you are not experienced with rum. All cubans drink rum! We gotta hang out so that I can corrupt....I mean educate you. LOL


----------



## BigVito

hmm


----------



## SeanGAR

Nova Scotians drink more rum than all other spirits combined. Left over from the slave triangle days ... we made salt cod, which was traded in Africa for slaves, they were traded for rum, which came up to NS and was traded for the cod. 

Wife is Venezuelan, so I have the Santa Teresa Gran Reserva Anejo, Calcique 500 extra anejo and Pompero Aniversario from there. All excellent rums. I drink mine neat, sometimes with a bit of ice but usually straight up. Of the three, I perfer the Santa Teresa. One of my wife's friends is from Nicaragua so we get Flor de Canas. I also have a soft spot for Mount Gay Extra Old from the trip I made to Barbados many moons ago but I can't find that one around here.


----------



## Nely

SeanGAR said:


> Nova Scotians drink more rum than all other spirits combined. Left over from the slave triangle days ... we made salt cod, which was traded in Africa for slaves, they were traded for rum, which came up to NS and was traded for the cod.
> 
> Wife is Venezuelan, so I have the Santa Teresa Gran Reserva Anejo, Calcique 500 extra anejo and Pompero Aniversario from there. All excellent rums. I drink mine neat, sometimes with a bit of ice but usually straight up. Of the three, I perfer the Santa Teresa. One of my wife's friends is from Nicaragua so we get Flor de Canas. I also have a soft spot for Mount Gay Extra Old from the trip I made to Barbados many moons ago but I can't find that one around here.


There's also an orange rum made in Venezuela, and while I do not like flavored rums my friend says is quite tasty. Let me see if I can find a link. BRB
Here's the Santa Teresa Añejo, look at the color of that rum!http://www.ministryofrum.com/steresa.html
and this is the orange:http://www.internetwines.com/rws28918.html


----------



## MiamiE

Nely said:


> I'm actually surprised that you are not experienced with rum. All cubans drink rum! We gotta hang out so that I can corrupt....I mean educate you. LOL


i would love that. im still young so beer is my main prey. vodka's do nothing for me


----------



## Lumpold

I am almost ashamed to admit I really quite like this stuff. Dirty, nasty and cheap (for the UK) but I love it cos it was the house dark rum at my work for ages, and I just drank lots of it (I have one in my booze cupboard right now! Along with Mount Gay Eclipse and a dram of Appleton's Special, and the now empty Wray & Nephews Overproof :al). But I love it... sweet and raw


----------



## par

Flor the cana centenario. EXCELLENT RUM!!! (yes, it's that good).

I like it with a bit of ice and a medium to full cigar. Highly, highly recommended.

http://www.epinions.com/fddk-Spirits-By_Name-All-Flor_de_Cana_12_Year_Old_Centenario_Rum


----------



## voidone

Rum has since some time passed whisky as my favorite brown spirit.

In my cupboard at the moment:
- Mount Gay 
- Mount Gay Extra Old
- Bacardi 8yo Reserva
- Havana Club Anejo 7 años
- Appleton Estate 21yo
- J.Bally Rhum Vieux 12yo
- Plantation 1992 Venezuela Reserva 10yo

And my all time favorite (unfortunately expensive and hard to find):
*Chantal COMTE Millesime 1977 Martinique Vieux (20yo)*
http://www.chateautuilerie.com/anglais/millesime.htm

I guess I have just enough for one small snifter left in the bottle ~sniffle~

Also for mixing drinks:
- Captain Morgan Black
- Havana Club Anejo Blanco
- Bacardi Black

I think Flor De Cana is available in Sweden so I just hope they have the correct kind. It sounds like it would be well worth trying :al


----------



## rumballs

Had some St James XO recently which I really enjoyed - may have to buy a bottle.

See here for full story.


----------



## Trooper27

I'm a rum drinker...mostly Capt. Morgan. I also really like Mounty Gay rum...went on a tour of their factory in Barbados back in '98....was even able to bring home a rum barrel, which I turned into a small liquor cabinet.  

Trooper


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

I've only recently started on rums and have a few favorites already. 

Ron Zacapa 23 Year Old Only tried once, but this stuff is the best I've tried hands down.
Zaya 12 Year Old
Havana Club Anejo Anos 7 Year Old
Havana Club Anejo Reserva
Mt Gay Extra Old
Cruzan Single Barrel Estate

Still many to try. Unfortunately, few bars have a good selection of rums around here, so you have to buy a bottle to try them. :al


----------



## bulldawg

I highly recommend Appleton Estate 21 yo. Their other lines are good as well.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

After reading this thread, I went over to hitimewine.net to check some out. Just like visiting a cigar retail site, I couldn't leave without adding a few items to my cart! I grabbed:

RON ZACAPA 23YR $29.98
PYRAT PLANTERS XO $19.98
FLOR DE CANA CENTENARIO $24.98

I've not heard much about Pyrat, but it was less than 1/2 price, so what the heck. For those that have not been to this site, they have great prices. If you are attending the SOCAL HERF, it may be worth a side trip to pick up some great deals. HITIME WINE


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Deleted, double post


----------



## ConnyF

Anyone tried Old Oak from Trinidad&Tobago? I for sure like it.


----------



## cmiller

I can second the Mount Gay, brought some back with me from my honeymoon and it is easy to find around here anyway. My sister likes the Malibu rum u unless your making Pina Coladas with it.


----------



## Bigga Petey

GOAT LOCKER said:


> I've not heard much about Pyrat, but it was less than 1/2 price, so what the heck. HITIME WINE


How did you like the Pyratt XO?
Good stuff IMO.
Two fingers and an ice cube.
Yum!


----------



## shark

I prefer Mount Gay Extra Old. I only drink it neat or on the rocks.

My son's fiancee (from Barbados) is a member of the Ward family, The Wards owned Mount Gay when it was privately held. I guess that means I have an inside track to the place.
Shark


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Bigga Petey said:


> How did you like the Pyratt XO?
> Good stuff IMO.
> Two fingers and an ice cube.
> Yum!


Not bad. Only tried it once since I took the bottle to my dad's house and left it there. I'm sure I'll have a few glasses when I visit for Christmas. I'm hooked on the Zacapa 23 yo :al


----------



## KingMeatyHand

Zaya is my favorite, hands down. I've had much more expensive, but they pale in comparision IMO.

For cheap, you should try Sailor Jerry. Along with the usual vanilla, it has a cherry thing going on in it.


----------



## Port Aransas

Just joined the forum and wanted to say that I am as huge a fan of rum as cigars. I recently bought a bottle of the Zapaca 23yr and I completely agree with GOAT LOCKER, this is the nicest rum I've tried. I've heard really good things about the Santa Teresa and the Pyrat Cask, but haven't tried either one.

Steve


----------



## Nely

I might have to get a bottle of that Zacapa for Christmas and see what the fuzz is about:al


----------



## Blueface

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Havana Club Anejo Anos 7 Year Old


I have a sealed bottle and am afraid to open it.
I want to stare at it once in a while wondering what it tastes like.

I guess why continue to wait?
This looks like as good a weekend as any.


----------



## Bruce

Just drink it! It's good, but not great. I use the HC 7 y/o for cuba libre.....makes a great rum and coke.
As far as sipping rums, I have all the cuban 15 y/o rums. Believe it or not, the HC 15 y/o is one of my least favorites. The best IMHO was the Matuselum 15 which unfortunately is no longer produced. The Ron Santiago and Ron Varadero 15 y/o are good.....smooth and not as "hot" as the HC. The 15 y/o Vigia just plain sucks!

But one of the best is the Edmundo Dantes Montecristo 25 y/o rum. A great rum!

As far as the non-cuban rums go, the Barbencourt 15 is very good, as is the Flor de Cana 21 y/o.
The Pyrat and Zacapa rums are too sweet for me.


----------



## Navydoc

Bruce said:


> I use the HC 7 y/o for cuba libre.....makes a great rum and coke.


Amen to that...love it.


----------



## ATLHARP

I dig the Ron Barcelo Anejo Rum. The stuff is borderline cognac and is smooth as silk. It's a good buy too right around the corner for $14 a bottle. I got some with 2 cubes of ice right now, and I must say that it is quite nice. where's that Punch Punch? :w 

yeah bruddha....

ATL


----------



## CrackerJacket

Gosling's Black Seal...accept no substitutes.


----------



## Neuromancer

Nely said:


> I'm actually surprised that you are not experienced with rum. All cubans drink rum! We gotta hang out so that I can corrupt....I mean educate you. LOL


Yah...we'd hang out with him and corrupt him if we could ever get him out of Bed, Bath, & Beyond long enough to herf with us...maybe we can tempt him with a herf somewhere in the Miami area in Febuary or March...and if you have a great rum I am always willing to try something new...in fact, it's Ron's fault that I went and bought a bottle of Patron Silver today...yeah...it's Ron's fault...that's the ticket...


----------



## Thurm15

GOAT LOCKER said:


> After reading this thread, I went over to hitimewine.net to check some out. Just like visiting a cigar retail site, I couldn't leave without adding a few items to my cart! I grabbed:
> 
> RON ZACAPA 23YR $29.98
> PYRAT PLANTERS XO $19.98
> FLOR DE CANA CENTENARIO $24.98
> 
> I've not heard much about Pyrat, but it was less than 1/2 price, so what the heck. For those that have not been to this site, they have great prices. If you are attending the SOCAL HERF, it may be worth a side trip to pick up some great deals. HITIME WINE


Thanks for helping to push me down the Slope of Rum Goat Locker! I just ordered a Bottle of Zacapa 23 yr to sip and some Cruzan Plantation Rum to make my Cuba Libre's with. I'm just getting bored with the same old Captain and Coke I guess. Anybody know of a good Rum to make Mojito's with?


----------



## Nely

I finally picked up a bottle of Zacapa 23 yo. Wow! What a rum that is, silky smooth, with a sweet note of sugar cane and an exquisite bouque. I have a hard time getting my nose out of the glass. The best rum I have ever had.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Next time you Gorilla's are in the Caribbean pick up some Guavaberry Rum.... OMG it is some good shit! Best Rum I've ever had!



XXX


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Good Shit!!!


----------



## colgate

I'm about done with this one. It's pretty good.

Barbancourt Gran Reserve

Haitian rum.


----------



## partagaspete

Has anyone had Matusalem? It looks really nice and I may try a bottle but would like a review before I plot $40 down on it.

T


----------



## Nely

partagaspete said:


> Has anyone had Matusalem? It looks really nice and I may try a bottle but would like a review before I plot $40 down on it.
> 
> T


I think someone mentioned it earlier. Matusalem Añejo is supposed to be very good.


----------



## mosesbotbol

colgate said:


> I'm about done with this one. It's pretty good.
> 
> Barbancourt Gran Reserve
> 
> Haitian rum.


Barbancourt is a good, well respected brand. Every island does rum different. I find Barbancourt to be a tremendous value for aged rum compared to what one would find in Jamaica or Cuba of equivalent age.


----------



## ATLHARP

Hey,

here is Cigar Aficionado's take on Rums and Cigars.

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Features/CA_Feature_Basic_Template/0,2344,632,00.html

Muy Interesante!:al

ATL


----------



## Nely

Yesterday I picked up a bottle of Diplomatico Venezuelan rum, about $27. Nice dark amber color with a great bouquet. Not as smooth as Santa Teresa but very good character and flavors. A great rum, and for the price, a must try. Now I'm off to try Appleton's Special, another gift from another co-worker (man people really like me huh?) I'll be back later to give a short review.:al


----------



## pnoon

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Ron Zacapa 23 Year Old Only tried once, but this stuff is the best I've tried hands down.


Just bought a bottle of this at HiTimeWine.
Fantastic stuff. 
I'm (having a hard time) savin' it for the pre- and post- TJ herfs on February 18.
:al


----------



## Neuromancer

partagaspete said:


> Has anyone had Matusalem? It looks really nice and I may try a bottle but would like a review before I plot $40 down on it.
> T


Yes, I bought a bottle of the Ron Matusalem Gran Reserva - 15 year....and didn't care for it one bit...for a rum aged 15 years, even a blend, it should have been much smoother than it was...



Nely said:


> I finally picked up a bottle of Zacapa 23 yo. Wow! What a rum that is, silky smooth, with a sweet note of sugar cane and an exquisite bouque. I have a hard time getting my nose out of the glass. The best rum I have ever had.


...and another slope I got pushed down by Nely...Ron Zapaca Centenario - 23 Anos...incredible...sweet, dark, smooth...so between Nelson, and Ron1YY (Patron Silver Tequila) I'm gonna be good for a long time...sigh, adios bourbon...:al


----------



## mikey202

I like Meyers rum. Has anyone ever tried Inlander Rum from Austria? I had a shot of that when I was in Germany.... WOW!!! I think you can strip paint with it.


----------



## Nely

Neuromancer said:


> Yes, I bought a bottle of the Ron Matusalem Gran Reserva - 15 year....and didn't care for it one bit...for a rum aged 15 years, even a blend, it should have been much smoother than it was...
> 
> ...and another slope I got pushed down by Nely...Ron Zapaca Centenario - 23 Anos...incredible...sweet, dark, smooth...so between Nelson, and Ron1YY (Patron Silver Tequila) I'm gonna be good for a long time...sigh, adios bourbon...:al


Hehehe! You got to try Diplomatico Mark!

Appleton's special was a good rum, not so good for sipping cause it is a little more spiced up, but I easily see the potential of this rum for a Cuba libre (rum, coke and a wedge of lime). What i really liked about it is that it's got that caribbean flavor/profile going on, somewhat similar to Puerto Rican and Dominican rums.


----------



## Neuromancer

Nely said:


> Hehehe! You got to try Diplomatico Mark!


Diplomatico? Is it aged?


----------



## Nely

Neuromancer said:


> Diplomatico? Is it aged?


Yes Sir! It does not say how old it is, but it does say is an exclusiva reserva. This rum should be selling for a lot more money than $27. If you can't find it, let me know and I'll hook you up

Now I'm off to try some Flor de Cana! BRB with the results:al


----------



## Neuromancer

I'll have to look around and see if they have it up here...I'll let ya know...


----------



## Silver

Bigga Petey said:


> How did you like the Pyratt XO?
> Good stuff IMO.
> Two fingers and an ice cube.
> Yum!


Tastes sure are different. I love the Pyrat Blanco, have had 3 bottles of it, so I figured the XO would be good. Saw some on sale. I like rum. I have about 10 kinds. The XO was so bad that I thru out the bottle after only one drink. It was awful to my taste buds.

My favorites
HC 7
Zaya
Pyratt Blanco
Ron Anejo Anniversario Reserva Exclusiva

The Zacapa 23 is too sweet for me. I only drink it a little bit at a time.
Drink all my rums straight up, no ice, no mix.
One time I had my wife set up a tasting for me. Had 7 rums (just a small amount) in plastic cups with a code she set up. I was able to identify both the HC's. Raw Power.


----------



## ATLHARP

All I have to say is DIPLOMATICO! oh my is is this stuff great. IMHO the best compliment to any cigar that I have had. Around $30 for the bottle and worth every cent!

Yummy!:2 

ATL


----------



## mosesbotbol

Silver said:


> I only drink it a little bit at a time.
> Drink all my rums straight up, no ice, no mix.
> One time I had my wife set up a tasting for me. Had 7 rums (just a small amount) in plastic cups with a code she set up. I was able to identify both the HC's. Raw Power.


What do you think of the Appleton 18 year?


----------



## SeanGAR

ATLHARP said:


> All I have to say is DIPLOMATICO! oh my is is this stuff great. IMHO the best compliment to any cigar that I have had. Around $30 for the bottle and worth every cent!
> 
> Yummy!:2
> 
> ATL


I don't want to tell you guys how much that stuff costs in Venezuela.

Cheap rum like Pampero Anejo was $2.25 (all prices 750ml bottles). The Pampero Aniversario was kinda expensive ... around 8 bucks. Regular Santa Teresa Anejo is $3.50. The most expensive one I bought, Santa Teresa 1796 Ron Antiguo Solera was 15 bucks. Yes, I splurged.

So ... Dipmomatico Reserva ... $6.60.

Yes, I pickled my liver down there ... but the wierdest thing was that NOBODY (middle class anyhow) DRINKS RUM. They all drink scotch.

Yes, I'm going back.


----------



## Nely

SeanGAR said:


> I don't want to tell you guys how much that stuff costs in Venezuela.
> 
> Cheap rum like Pampero Anejo was $2.25 (all prices 750ml bottles). The Pampero Aniversario was kinda expensive ... around 8 bucks. Regular Santa Teresa Anejo is $3.50. The most expensive one I bought, Santa Teresa 1796 Ron Antiguo Solera was 15 bucks. Yes, I splurged.
> 
> So ... Dipmomatico Reserva ... $6.60.
> 
> Yes, I pickled my liver down there ... but the wierdest thing was that NOBODY (middle class anyhow) DRINKS RUM. They all drink scotch.
> 
> Yes, I'm going back.


Wow! $6.60! Can you bring back a case?


----------



## Silver

mosesbotbol said:


> What do you think of the Appleton 18 year?


Never had it.


----------



## SeanGAR

Nely said:


> Wow! $6.60! Can you bring back a case?


Depends on whether or not I get caught I suppose. I can look into the duty if I did want to exceed my allowable allotment and be honest about it


----------



## Nely

SeanGAR said:


> Depends on whether or not I get caught I suppose. I can look into the duty if I did want to exceed my allowable allotment and be honest about it


Let me know Sean. I'm trying to get the Fl crew addicted to good rums.



LasciviousXXX said:


> Next time you Gorilla's are in the Caribbean pick up some Guavaberry Rum.... OMG it is some good shit! Best Rum I've ever had!
> 
> XXX


I got a bottle of Guayabita del Pinar Cuban rum in my liquor collection. I brought it back in 2001 from my last visit to the Island. I'm not sure how good it is though. Guess I'll have to find out soon.


----------



## mosesbotbol

Nely said:


> Let me know Sean. I'm trying to get the Fl crew addicted to good rums.
> 
> I got a bottle of Guayabita del Pinar Cuban rum in my liquor collection. I brought it back in 2001 from my last visit to the Island. I'm not sure how good it is though. Guess I'll have to find out soon.


I had a bottle of Havana Club, I think 8 year, and it was average as well. I just like rum, so no complaints.


----------



## Lumpold

Havana Club 7, in the dark brown bottle? Mmmmm.... lovely.


----------



## D. Generate

My friend gave me some rum on ice that I thought was pretty good. But I'm no rum expert. It's called Padila and she told me that it is from the south of Spain and is pretty hard to get even in Madrid. Although with the internet I'm sure where there is a will there is Spanish rum.


----------



## viesturs

Yes, HC &yr and if you want a nice after dinner rum straight up try Legendario its sweeter and can take the place of a Port.


----------



## Neuromancer

Nely said:


> Hehehe! You got to try Diplomatico Mark!
> 
> Appleton's special was a good rum, not so good for sipping cause it is a little more spiced up, but I easily see the potential of this rum for a Cuba libre (rum, coke and a wedge of lime). What i really liked about it is that it's got that caribbean flavor/profile going on, somewhat similar to Puerto Rican and Dominican rums.


Got it...and yup, it's great..actually I'd say it's as smooth as the Ron Zapaca 23 Anos, or at least so close that I couldn't tell the difference, and yup, great flavor...a tad sweeter than the RZ23A...both of them are great...and now I've got enough rum laying around to keep me tanked up for quite a while...:al


----------



## Nely

Neuromancer said:


> Got it...and yup, it's great..actually I'd say it's as smooth as the Ron Zapaca 23 Anos, or at least so close that I couldn't tell the difference, and yup, great flavor...a tad sweeter than the RZ23A...both of them are great...and now I've got enough rum laying around to keep me tanked up for quite a while...:al


It's interesting that you say it's sweeter than Zacapa, I differ in opinion, but that goes to show one more time that taste is perception. Glad you enjoyed it Mark, now we just need to get together and down a bottle.:al


----------



## hollywood

anybody have thought on Appleton Estate? guess it's a lower line Appleton? looks good though, and at $14 abottle thought it would be worth a shot.


----------



## ATLHARP

How many habanos does it take to polish a bottle of Diplomatico?


Well the answer is 3!! 

Man this was fun........why am I am typing on a laptop underneath somebody's car.............I know why, it's because I can't feel my face............what was I was talking about? 


ATL


----------



## SD Beerman

Nely said:


> A friend gifted me a bottle of Santa Teresa Venezuelan rum. It was fastastic, very smooth, very smoky with some very complex notes. I dare say that this rum beat my Havana Club Añejo, it just goes down smoother. Does anybody else here have an interest in rums? Seems like rums are getting a little more attention these days and the industry is aiming at more refined, upscale rums. Can these luxury rums steal the spotlight from the single malts and blended scotch whiskeys? Only time can tell.


Rums are catching on a little right now. I'm a Single Malt and small batch bourbon guy. However, being in the industry, I try lots of different things. Actually, premium Tequila is still hot, with blanco or platinum leading the way. I personally dont understand the allure of premium tequila. Lots of good rums out there.


----------



## Nely

So I'm back at it again with my rums. Today I picked up a bottle of El Dorado Reserva, on the advice of the store owner. This is an aged rum from Guyana and boy is it good! It smells really good, actually it smells great, like no other rum I've tried. The flavors are fantastic but, this rum reminds you that you are drinking rum, which you kind of forget when you are sipping on Diplomatico or Zacapa, it has a very strong in-your-face flavor, spicy/peppery after taste yet it stills remains smooth. For $28 it's a worthy add on to the must try list. :al


----------



## zamco17

partagaspete said:


> Has anyone had Matusalem? It looks really nice and I may try a bottle but would like a review before I plot $40 down on it.
> 
> T


Matusalem is great, the 10 year is nice and smooth and the 15 yr is even more full bodied with the same smoothness.


----------



## Neuromancer

zamco17 said:


> Matusalem is great, the 10 year is nice and smooth and the 15 yr is even more full bodied with the same smoothness.


Didn't care for it...the Zacapa 23 Anos and the Diplomatico are far better and far smoother...


----------



## Ivory Tower

Neuromancer said:


> the Zacapa 23 Anos - better and far smoother...


:tpd: This stuff is priced pretty reasonably too.


----------



## Marathon

I am far from a rum expert, but I really enjoy the Matusalem. Tried it on a cruise a few years ago, and made a point to pick up a few bottles.


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Bacardi 8 for sippin w/ a gar


----------



## TimL

colgate said:


> I'm about done with this one. It's pretty good.
> 
> Barbancourt Gran Reserve
> 
> Haitian rum.


Barbancourt is truly one of the best on the market. Made from sugar cane as all great Rum's are. Cheaper rums are made from molasses. Try the 15Yr Reserve neat. To help it breathe, add one ice cube or a splash or water.


----------



## BigVito

great thread


----------



## adsantos13

It pretty hard to find, but try and track down some Rhum Agricole. Its generally made in Martinique and is made from fresh pressed cane juice rather than molasses. I saw someone mention Barbancourt in this thread, which is made with a similar process. The rum is amazing, and has a very distinct profile that separates it from other rums. Some brands are...

Neisson Rhum Vieux(<--my favorite)
La Favorite 
Clemente 
St. James

The guy who imports the first two has a store locater on this site

http://www.caribbean-spirits.com/

Some other brands Ill second or recommend

Santa Teresa Solera 1796 (this is good stuff! I second the recommendations) 
El Dorado (Again seconded, has a profile like no other with a ton of exotic spices)
Ron del Barillito 2 or 3 Star (very unique Puerto Rican rum)
Zaya (if you like Zacapa)


----------



## Benz_one

I bought a new rum recently that I will recommend. Like Zacapa and the like, this is not one you typically want to mix...much better for sipping. 

It has a pretty Brokeback-sounding name...Mount Gay Extra Old.

Despite the name, it is good stuff and I suggest y'all try it.

I need to get my hands on a bottle of Diplomaticos sometime to compare.

:al


----------



## BigVito

Zacapa that good?


----------



## txmatt

I didin't know there were soo many made from pressed cane. I am new to enjoying rum. I finally found one I like called 10 cane. I tried another called Oronoco and have mixed feelings 1/4 into the bottle. Thanks for the list.

-Matt-



adsantos13 said:


> It pretty hard to find, but try and track down some Rhum Agricole. Its generally made in Martinique and is made from fresh pressed cane juice rather than molasses. I saw someone mention Barbancourt in this thread, which is made with a similar process. The rum is amazing, and has a very distinct profile that separates it from other rums. Some brands are...
> 
> Neisson Rhum Vieux(<--my favorite)
> La Favorite
> Clemente
> St. James
> 
> The guy who imports the first two has a store locater on this site
> 
> http://www.caribbean-spirits.com/
> 
> Some other brands Ill second or recommend
> 
> Santa Teresa Solera 1796 (this is good stuff! I second the recommendations)
> El Dorado (Again seconded, has a profile like no other with a ton of exotic spices)
> Ron del Barillito 2 or 3 Star (very unique Puerto Rican rum)
> Zaya (if you like Zacapa)


----------



## beezer

I drank some Cuban rum yesterday before going to the Gun Club and drank Morgan and Coke and then came home and drank Morgan Private Stock and I'm glad I wasn't driving. I'm going to take it easy on the rum today.


----------



## adsantos13

Txmatt,
Just to clarify cause I wrote the post kinda badly, the rums at the bottom of my post (Santa Teresa, Barillito, etc) are not made of pressed cane...

If you like 10 Cane (which I believe is minimally aged), I think youll love some of the aged agricoles, I definately recommend trying to track some down.


----------



## muziq

Oh wow, this thread got *interesting* all of a sudden. Thanks for these new posts...I have stuff to seek out!


----------



## stig

My RUm Thoughts:

Castillo Gold - A friend gave me a bottle of this and said that he liked it as a sipping rum. I wasn't crazy about this asa mixing rum but it would deffinitely suffice as a mixer but nothing more. 

Matuselem 10 Yr. - This was a little to strong for me as a sipping rum and at $20.00 a bottle it's still cheap enough that I don't mind using the rest as a mixing rum.

Appleton Estates V/X Jamaica Rum - Was very spicy but a little too much so on the front of the pallete which again would make this a better mixer than straight up rum.

Appleton Estates Extra Jamaica Rum - This was better than the V/X and not a bad stand alone rum. This was spicy as well but had a little more body and substance to it than the V/X

El Dorado 12 Yr. - This was a very nice nice sipping rum with ample amounts of spice, a full body and a nice long finish to it.

El Dorado 15 Yr. - Like the 12 Yr. but fuller and a lot more up front on the palette. This was an even better taste than the 12 and the 12 was good.

El Dorado 21 Yr. - Al I can say is WOW!!! As soon as I have a spare $75.00 this is going into my liquor cabinet

Pyrat XO - Full with a little bit of sweetness on the backend, this was a nice sipping rum but not my favorite

Captain Morgan's Private Stock - Sweet with lots of vanilla and spice this is like candy on my tounge. This has been a great compliment to many cigars.


----------



## gvarsity

There is always room in the house for more top shelf liquors. No need to choose. There is a time for everything.


----------



## Che

stig said:


> My RUm Thoughts:
> 
> El Dorado 12 Yr. - This was a very nice nice sipping rum with ample amounts of spice, a full body and a nice long finish to it.
> 
> El Dorado 15 Yr. - Like the 12 Yr. but fuller and a lot more up front on the palette. This was an even better taste than the 12 and the 12 was good.


The El Dorado line was restructured recently (from a blending perspective), most agree that the 12 is the more assertive between the 12 & 15 but the 15 is noticeably more complex (as I think one should expect). Shopper's Vineyard regularly sells El Dorado 21 for $59.99 and often runs a sale for $49.99 (one ended 2 weeks ago). Keep an eye out and you'll reach your goal 30 bucks faster!

http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/search.asp?s=El+Dorado&GO.x=0&GO.y=0

Have any of you tried El Dorado's single barrel releases?


----------



## Che

Also on the Agricole tip, a very well spoken of item that is now in the US is Depaz Blue Cane. JM is another decent Rhum Agricole brand (sort of kin-folk to Clement Rhums) that is available in US markets.


----------



## Mark C

adsantos13 - I think you've got the same taste I do. The Neisson is also my favorite agricole, and the 4 you listed at the end are also very high on my list. I've got a hard time finding the Barillito, but it's soooo worth it. Can't find the Zaya anywhere, the distributor change is causing backorders. I'd add Pampero Aniversario also. Easier to find, and similar to Barillito I think.

Benz one - Try Cruzan's Single Barrel Estate. It's a bit $5-$10 cheaper than the Extra Old. They're similar, they're both from big-name producers, but I will admit to a SLIGHT preference for the Extra Old.

BigVito - Zacapa is extremely smooth, easy to sip neat or with one small ice cube, and tastes sweet (helps it go down easy). It's a favorite for many, but to me there's a time and a place for a smooth, sweet rum, and others for a fiery 'in your face' rum.

txmatt - I've been wanting to try the Oronoco, maybe I'll hold off. I just got a bottle of 10 Cane and I'm pretty happy with it. Most seem to think it's over-priced, but it's clearly the best white rum I've ever had.


----------



## worr lord

Let's get this going again . Just picked up a bottle of Pampero Aniversario to accompany cigars. Scotch and bourbon are nice, but they get a little boring, you know?


----------



## Mark C

worr lord said:


> Let's get this going again . Just picked up a bottle of Pampero Aniversario to accompany cigars. Scotch and bourbon are nice, but they get a little boring, you know?


Good idea, I think I'll pour some of that for myself tonight!


----------

